# Alcohol use helps boost income: study



## Aaron (Nov 28, 2005)

:al News you can use!



> WASHINGTON (AFP) - *People who consume alcohol earn significantly more at their jobs than non-drinkers*, according to a US study that highlighted "social capital" gained from drinking.
> 
> The study published in the Journal of Labor Research Thursday concluded that drinkers earn 10 to 14 percent more than teetotalers, and that men who drink socially bring home an additional seven percent in pay.
> 
> ...


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

It also help me spend money


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

Have you ever seen the guy throw his drink in a plant? I can sell anything to some one who has been drinking, the art is to be one of them. Buds, Bro, I will take care of you... gotta love it.


----------



## Full Bodied Bruce (Aug 9, 2006)

I know from experience that you "need " to earn more money.:al :al


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

Full Bodied Bruce said:


> I know from experience that you "need " to earn more money.:al :al


What do you mean?


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

yeah might earn 7% more but I'll spend 10% of that income on vino.


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Seems to keep the Skyper's right on track 



Sracey


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

This reminds me of that headline in the Onion.

*Binge Drinking And Promiscuous Sex Good For You 
Claims The New Orleans Journal Of Medicine.*


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

I gave up drinking and my gross income went down about 60% - so - it's true


----------



## Full Bodied Bruce (Aug 9, 2006)

germantown rob said:


> What do you mean?


If you are drinking alcohol you spend more money, hence, "need" more. HMMMMMM, wonder if similar study on gar smoking exists. I know I spent more money on smokes last month than I ever did on booze in a month.


----------



## diagft32 (Aug 9, 2006)

I wonder what my wife will think of this news...

"Hey honey, I'm going to go increase my earning potential" does sound better than: "Hey, honey, I'm going to get blasted"


----------



## jxpfeer (Aug 14, 2006)

so far it's not working for me;(


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

See that proves it- The South Florida crew should be rich by now!!


Man that is just so nice to hear!

ATL


----------



## berk-m (Aug 20, 2006)

Great study, is there one on cigar smokers living longer?


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

Drinking definately increases my spending online...and in turn increases my drinking again...it's terrible cycle. :hn


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I guess its time to drink more.


----------

